

I'm An iOS Engineer. I Want To Leave My Failing Startup. - noahchase
https://medium.com/p/78f585103130

======
a3voices
If it's a startup, doesn't that give you a good deal of leverage to sway the
direction of the product? Why not communicate with them about the issues you
see?

